# Stila - All Products



## lara (Mar 17, 2008)

Place all your *Stila* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! 
For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from Stila or posted on the official Stila website) are not posted in this thread. This is for _your _pictures.

*Some quick things to remember:*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead or it may be edited by a moderator or administrator. 
The Specktra Swatch sub-forum has a strict no-chatter policy - in order to make this area easy to search and to provide the best results possible, all non-relevant text-based posts will be removed. To thank someone please use the 'thanks' button or add to their reputation using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon under their username. 






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Stila * discussion forum for the Stila gurus to answer!


----------



## Chopy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Perfectly Peach Palette*













*Ravishing Rose*


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2008)

Stila *Midnight Bloom* palette.





MAC Pink Shock CCB, Stila *Fuschia convertible colour*, MAC Fuchsia Perfect CCB.


----------



## Julzie (Mar 19, 2008)

*Stila Perfectly Gold Palette*


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is stila kitten eyeshadow and grapefruit lipgloss
click to enlarge
first pic stila kitten
2nd grapefruit lipgloss and stila kitten
3rd pic stila kitten e/s


----------



## girlambrosia (Mar 22, 2008)

Warm Seasonal Trio (2005) - this is the one floating around online for about $10, it's well worth the money.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## fondasaurusrex (Mar 23, 2008)

:]


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Mar 23, 2008)

perfectly plum palette


----------



## astronaut (Mar 23, 2008)

Smoky Eye palette in gray. It's in Spanish, French, and Greek.


----------



## lara (Mar 24, 2008)

Stila *Starlight *eyeshadow.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Apr 1, 2008)

Stila Confections for the Eyes:





Sleeping Princess Palette:





Silver Maple Trio:





Creme Bouquet Palette:





Jade Blossom Palette:





Sun Showers Trio:





Pastel & All Over Shimmer Palettes:





6 Pan Pallete with Sweet, Slipper, Pewter, Cha Cha, Mango & Cassis:





8 Pan Pallete with Jade, Latte, Orchid, Doll (Spotlight Set), Mystic, Espresso, Tango & Mambo





Iced Plums Palette (left) & Glacier Ice Palette (right)





Holiday 2005 Trios - Seasonal (Brown) & Cool (Purples)





Double Duty Cocoa Palette:





Double Duty Plum Palette:





Double Duty Gray Palette:





Holiday Cool Palette:





Night Flower - Rouge Orchid Palette:





Pretty Pansy Trio:





Pussycat Dolls Palette:





Look 3 Palette:





Legally Blonde Look 2 Cool Palette:


----------



## sincola (Apr 1, 2008)

Some eyeshadows:







Some lip glazés:


----------



## iheartcolor (Apr 27, 2008)

*Kajal Liners in Aquamarine, Tigers Eye, Smoky Quartz and Onyx*
Without Flash:





With Flash:





*Pretty Pansy e/s Trio:*





*Blue Bonnet e/s Trio:*





*Convertible Color Eye Pencils: Ivy, Stone, Port, Forest:*
No Flash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Flash





I have more and will post them later!

-Lauren


----------



## iheartcolor (May 4, 2008)

Heeeere's more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Convertible Colors:*

L to R: Lillium, Gladiola. Each shown at full strength and then blended out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L to R: Peony, Petunia. Each shown full strength and then blended out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*It Glosses:*

L to R: Gorgeous, Enticing, Smashing, Enchanting, Fashionable





L to R: Gorgeous, Enticing, Smashing, Enchanting, Fashionable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Single E/S:*

UDPP as base. L to R: Oasis, Wheat, Clover, Peacock





*Lip Glazes:*

L to R: Spiced Pumpkin, Praline, Pina Coloda, Banana, Vanilla, Gingerbread





L to R: Amaretto, Pomegranate, Peppermint, Honeydew, Cherry Blossom, Spiced Ginger, Fig


----------



## iheartcolor (May 4, 2008)

Heeeere's more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Convertible Colors:*

L to R: Lillium, Gladiola. Each shown at full strength and then blended out.





L to R: Peony, Petunia. Each shown full strength and then blended out.





*It Glosses:*

L to R: Gorgeous, Enticing, Smashing, Enchanting, Fashionable





L to R: Gorgeous, Enticing, Smashing, Enchanting, Fashionable





*Single E/S:*

UDPP as base. L to R: Oasis, Wheat, Clover, Peacock





*Lip Glazes:*

L to R: Spiced Pumpkin, Praline, Pina Coloda, Banana, Vanilla, Gingerbread





L to R: Amaretto, Pomegranate, Peppermint, Honeydew, Cherry Blossom, Spiced Ginger, Fig


----------



## iheartcolor (May 4, 2008)

*Lipsticks:*

L to R: Billie, Juliette, Amelia, Cynthia





L to R: Esme, Molly, Amelia, Penelope





*On the Go e/s quad:*






*Mandarin Mist blush duo:*






*All Over Shimmer (face):*

L to R: *6, *9





*All Over Shimmer Eyes:*

L to R: *9, *6, *7, *13, *10





L to R: *8, *5, *11, *4 (x2)


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 8, 2008)

Darcy lipstick


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...s/fc0b7016.jpg

Stila Rock the Vote Red on unlined unprimed lips.


----------



## bomchickadee (Aug 5, 2008)

Top Row: Puck, Java, and Chinois (in single pan)
Bottom Row: Summer and Sage

Swatches:





Left to Right: Sage, Puck, Java, Summer, and Chinois (great as brow highlight)






Left to Right: Apricot (lip glaze stick), Raspberry, Vanilla, Brown Sugar, Apricot, Citrus Mint (plumping lip glaze), and Pon Pon Gerbera

Swatches:





Top Row: Raspberry, Vanilla, Brown Sugar
Bottom Row: Citrus Mint, Pon Pon Gerbera, Apricot, and Apricot lip glaze stick


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Aug 13, 2008)

Baked Blush Duo Pink Glow






On The Go Quad





BCA Lip Pot





Just My Luck Lucky Plum Palette





Pink Glow





Brilliant Cool Palette





Brilliant Warm Palette





BCA Palette





Cloud & Sable E/S Duo





Aubergine & Amethyst Duo





Sage & Muse Duo





Twilight & Sapphire Duo





Cassia & Pistache Duo






Mod Look 2 Palette





Kiwi, Lavendar & Storm e/s





Pretty The Look Matchbook palette





Feminine The Look Matchbook palette


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

Swatched on NC30/NC35 skin


----------



## angelika985 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## velvettears (Nov 21, 2008)

Stila for Bebe


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Stila - All Products Barbie Loves Stila*

Barbie Loves Stila


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

Malibu Barbie 
Click to enlarge pics!!!
flash



no flash









flash



indoor lighting



sunlight


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## glasswillow (Apr 29, 2009)

*All Swatches on NC 20-25 in afternoon sunlight*





MAC Go vs. Stila Golightly





Stila Bohemian Bronze Trio w/ MAC Retrospeck, Tempting, & Urban Decay Baked





Stila Holiday '05 Trio - Cool w/ Urban Decay Grifter





Stila Apres Ski Trio


----------



## n_c (May 23, 2009)

*Mazatlan Trio*

*click*


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Forever (Jun 5, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## n_c (Jun 6, 2009)

Stila #5 Brush & Blanc Palette






3 no name e/s and a pinky/peach blush on the bottom right


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2009)

Stila Luxe Lipgloss in Giggle


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 25, 2009)

cassis eyeshadow





flicker eyeshadow





rosebud eyeshadow





pigalle eyeshadow





starlight vs. kitten





starlight vs. kitten with flash.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 30, 2009)

montmartre quad





orchid convertible color





orchid convertible color full strength & blended out


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 29, 2009)

Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pot in Purple Pumps


----------



## sabrilina (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Stila - Smudge Pots*

*Left to right: Golden Noir, Black Cat, Little Black Dress, Kitten*
















1) Bobbi Brown Black Ink
2) Stila Golden Noir Smudgepot
3) Stila Black Cat Smudgepot
4) Stila Little Black Dress
5) Bobbi Brown Violet Ink
6) Stila Kitten Smudgepot
7) Bobbi Brown Beach Honey Cream Shadow
8) Benefit RSVP Creaseless Cream ShadowAttachment 9642


----------



## lara (Sep 3, 2009)

Stila *Pomegranate*





Stila *Purple Pumps*


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 9, 2009)

I went into my Ulta looking for the Barbie All Doll'd Up palette as well as UD's Super Stash. They had neither (Barbie was sold out and they didn't even have the Super Stash).

Anyway, here are few swatches from the palette.

From bottom: the blue (gray/black and blue combo) UD's Naked lipstick and the gray above that.

The above swatch:


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been invetorising my makeup stock tonight so I've taken some semi swatch photos for you guys. 

Here's two of Stila's lovely kajal eyeliner pencils.  The purple is Amethyst and the nude shade is Topaz:





Photo taken with flash on to show actual colour of pencil IRL

Here is Stila's all over shimmer, I checked the website but I couldn't find the product name/shade but I assume it's 1 as the liquid shimmer of the same colour is one: 






Photo taken with flash on to show off real colour.

Stila smudgepot in purple and in jade:





Photo above is with flash on.





Photo above is with flash off.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 19, 2009)

"Irma La Douce" eyeshadow...top=no base,  bottom = over painterly paint pot by MAC


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 21, 2009)

Stila Talking eye palette/Smoky eye (bronze)...No base


----------



## SuSana (Oct 1, 2009)

Stila Holiday Smudge Pot collection

clockwise from top left: Black - Starry Night - Violet - Kitten

flash:





no flash:





Violet in different light (<3 it!)

direct sunlight:





shade:






Starry Night - Macroviolet f/l - Violet

no flash:







L to R: Macroviolet f/l - Starry Night - Violet - Kitten

direct sunlight, no flash:
















indirect sunlight, no flash:






with flash:







Don't mind the million pics


----------



## glowingface (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGirly (Feb 22, 2010)

_*Swatches of Stila Long Wear Lip Color*_
_Adorable, Outrageous, Intriguing, Exhilarating, Daring, Phenomenal, Serenade,_
_Paramour, In the Nude, Flushed_

_These feel AMAZING on lips..._


----------



## lara (May 8, 2010)

Stila - *'Ulta'mate Pink*





Stila - *'Ulta'mate Pink*





Stila - *'Ulta'mate Pink* on unlined lips.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2010)

This is what the Stila Kajal in Topaz looks like on the waterline: 






ETA: Sorry! I thought you could say that there were more swatches on your blog but you couldn't link to your blog..it wasn't intended spam.

And another point about the application, it looks a bit OTT but it applies like a dream if you either stroke it on the back of your hand first or if the pencil is super sharp.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2010)

Another one:


----------



## lara (May 11, 2010)

Stila *Kitten*





Stila *Kitten*


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 14, 2010)

Stila "Sparkle" e/s

No base
1 swipe


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 23, 2010)

Stila Barbie Little Black Dress smudgepot (applied as a liner and as an eyeshadow), dupe for MAC Young Punk MES.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

Convertible Color in Peony and Orchid









Mango Crush Lip and Cheek Stain





Pomegranate Lip and Cheek Stain blended and unblended









Smudgepots in black, grey, bronze, kitten, and brown





Kajal Pencil in onyx





It Girl Palette:




chinois, java, ray, jade





malaku, chinois, sky, fever





Moonlight vs. Kitten





Complete Classic Look - Record a Message Talking Gift Palette





Road to Radiance Across the USA Palette





The Runway Look Palette:





Foxy Doll Palette form Barbie Loves Stila





Montmarte Eye Shadow Quad




LLLC and Lip glazes: coquette, lip glaze stick in fruit punch, red apple, candy, pon pon gerbera, starfruit, kitten, apricot, plum fairy, cranberry





Paint Your Pout Red The Talking Palette


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 7, 2010)

Stila waterproof smudge stick in peacock

Left swatch: smudged (on purpose) after a minute or so, right swatch- smudged (on purpose) right after application

After a couple of minutes, would not budge at all!


----------



## suburbanurgency (Aug 12, 2010)

The It Girl Palette

Sorry it's so washed out...


----------



## hil34 (Aug 31, 2010)

stila pro artist palette:









Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pots:





Purple Pumps, Cobalt Clutch, Pink Noir (It came in different packaging)





diamond lil and pewter





bouquet and moonlight





14 kt, sweetheart, cha cha, key


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 1, 2010)

Barbie loves Stila smudge pot in Purple Pumps:


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 7, 2010)

Finally got my hands on this palette. Here are pictures.
*All swatches are done in natural lighting.
*All swaches are done without a base.

























Lame e/s





Chloe e/s





Kitten e/s


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2010)

Kitten – shimmer 	
 		Kalahoo – mineral matte 	
 		Nanda Devi – mineral matte 	
 		Golightly – shimmer


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 28, 2010)

Stila Noire palette:




  	Swatches:





  	Stila Kajal Eyeliner in Amethyst:
  	On the waterline:
http://bit.ly/9OVPXm

  	Basic swatch:
http://bit.ly/chlbd9

  	Stila Smudgepot in Jade:




  	On the eye:


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 14, 2010)

*L-R Nanda Devi, Oasis*






*L-R Nanda Devi, Oasis, Koi smudgestick, Lionfish smudgestick*


----------



## soco210 (Jun 8, 2011)

Stila Stunning in Sayulita Palette


----------



## soco210 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Rock Candy


----------



## katred (Jun 13, 2011)

Stila waterproof sparkle liner in Curacao...





  	I have a full review here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/06/making-faces-product-review-stila.html


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Full photos and swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 31, 2011)

More photos & swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 3, 2011)

More photos & swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 3, 2011)

More photos & swatches here.


----------



## soco210 (Nov 26, 2011)

Coconut Crush Lip & Cheek Stain


----------



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stila TAFFY Prime Pot


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 17, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 20, 2012)

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner in Peacock


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 8, 2012)

Full swatches & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 28, 2012)

Full photos & review here. 

  	Love At First Blush


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 8, 2012)

Sparkle Luxe Glosses.  Full photos & review here.  Video with live swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 11, 2012)

Smudge Crayon Waterproof Eye Colors. More photos & review here.  Video overview with live swatches here.


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from blog - more details there

  	Stila Long Wear Liquid Lip Colour


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from Blog, more details there

  	Stila Luxe Sparkle Gloss


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from blog - more details there

  	Stila Sparkle Eyeliner


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from blog - more details there

  	Stila Smudge Crayon


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 12, 2014)

Magnificent Metal Lip Glosses


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

Convertible Colors Lillium and Gerbera
  No Flash!


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------

